# Puffy No Matter What--Help!



## eyota (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone--

I was recently dxed as Hashi, but probably have been this way for a long time as previous TSH levels from my chart that I looked at after "official" diagnosis" have bounced between 2.5-6. They realized I was hashi after some other cervical disc problems a year ago.

Prior to this, I was a runner and I think that kept some of my hormone levels in check for some reason.

I've tried three different meds at very low doses: synthroid (25), tyrosint (25) and now on naturethroid (25 mcg)

Here's the problem on all: I feel horrible. People are commenting (family) on how bad I look, and I do. Puffy and pale.

I have contacted my doc, but he's out of town until next Wed. I'm not sure what to do or why this keeps happening! I've only been on the naturethroid a week but i've gained 6 lbs. I feel a little racy, too. I take any thyroid meds and I just ballon up.

The funny thing is, the day after meds (if I don't take them) I feel quite well and as if my body has enough hormone but not too much. It's just the day that I take meds the edema is so bad my rings don't fit and the orbital edema makes my eyes look baggy.

I'm wondering if I'm a poor converter? Should I be thinking T3 only? Adrenals?

I'm entirely frustrated and ready to give this up, but without thyroid hormones, I know this can get worse in time and I need something because the depression is better. I feel like I just can't tolerate thyroid meds.

Fat and puffy is no fun. I just don't know how I'll increase them...

Ideas? Anyone else had this?

Thanks. Sigh.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Can you post the pertinent labs (and ranges) for us? How were you diagnosed with Hashi's -- via a FNA biopsy, TPO & Thyroglobulin Antibodies blood test, or other? As you already know, the TSH levels are not necessarily indicative of exactly what is going on; monitoring the Free T3 & Free T4 is *much* more beneficial when treating thyroid issues.

I've had the puffy eyes, puffy face, and bloating, too. Seems to be tied into the thyroid as well as other hormones (testosterone for me). There is a whole litany of signs & symptoms that seem to run with thyroid issues -- dry skin, constipation, diarrhea, depression, anxiety, low libido, poor memory, brain fog, sleep problems, vision changes, weight gain, weight loss, etc. The list goes on and on. It really depends on where you fall in the spectrum, what your true thyroid issue is, what other illnesses or autoimmune processes may be happening, nutritional and vitamin status, how much/if you are on replacement meds, etc.

The fact that you tried Tirosint and Nature-Throid tells me that you probably aren't having an issue with the fillers. Both of those are pretty tame, while Synthroid likely contains things like gluten, which can be bad for some. What I kind of suspect is that you were started on thyroid medication and then left blowing in the wind by your doc. Taking 25 mcg of T4-only medication is a very low starting dose; most of us start at 50 mcg and work our way up from there in 12.5 mcg increments, 25 mcg increments at most.

It is important once starting thyroid medication (especially T4 meds) to continue to titrate the dose until both your labs look good, and you *feel* good. Run labs every 6-8 weeks, unless big problems crop up sooner. Using a test like the TSH to adjust your dose is archaic. (Gotta include the Free T3 & Free T4, too. Forest through the trees, forest through the trees...) Keeping you at a low dose like 25 mcg for a long time is just going to exacerbate your problems, and switching between medications at the same dose isn't likely to help, either. Of course, this all depends on what your recent labs are.

Other things to consider you already kind of touched on -- T3 and adrenals. Both of these can be important, and you probably want to test your Reverse T3 as well. Heck, even testosterone and/or estrogen can be an issue.


----------



## eyota (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi bigfoot--I posted these on another thread--this was 3 weeks ago or so and I had been on synthroid for a few weeks.

TSH: 5.01 (.05-5) 
T4 Free 0.90 (0.70 - 1.85
T3 Free:2.8 (2.3 - 4.2)
Thyroid Antibodies: Positive for anti-TPO 
Hematocrit: (low but still WNL) 39.7 (35.0 - 47.0)
B12, C, Vit D all WNL but on the low side.

The edema is really just terrible. I'm trying to hang in there but I also feel a little overmedicated which is nuts considering I'm on a 1/4 grain. I'm also becoming very emotional which is not like me. I'm going to see if I can get an Rt3 and adrenal lab done.

I just don't understand how this can make things so MUCH worse. I have a good doc, so will consult with him, but don't know how to reduce the edema in the mean time. He doesn't return until Wed. By then, I may be floating around in the stratosphere with "GoodYear" on my belly. 

May ask a pharmacist about a diuretic...see if there are contraindications.

Sorry to be such a mess. I am just really confused by this.


----------



## BlindMag (May 17, 2013)

Awww, I feel your pain (or puffiness as it were). I recommend buying Yogi Peach Detox tea until you can figure out what's going on. It's a tea with dandelion leaf and is a natural diuretic. I have hashi's and endometriosis, so I've had my fair share of battling edema, and this tea seems to help me a lot. 

Maggie


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok I just want to help on your appearance as I'm not familiar on the medications side of this.
For puffiness, do a detox tea or what I like to use is Pamprin.

Ok I'm going to tell you what I've done for puffy eyes. This all depends on your level of puffiness but if it's what I've experienced, it looks like you've been hit in both eyes, minus the bruising.
Do this very carefully. I use a menthol cream, very little and I'm very careful not to get it in my eye.
Apply a little under your eye, and if eyelids are puffy, on the eye, wait about 10 mins...this works. You can do one eye and wait 10 mins and compare and see the difference. I had to do this when I was in a very bad way and needed to look well at work.
Ok next us self tanners. When this happens all color is drained from the face. 
I would try to get it up to a medium color. Then I'm not sure how much make-up you wear but try to do minimal as caking it on makes it looks worse and go easy on the eye make-up. I have a entirely different routine I do with my eyes when they're puffy. Only mascara on the bottom lid, no liner or it really makes your eyes look puffy.

This may seem crazy or vain to some but if you have a job where you have to look normal, and you look like a zombie you will use the vapo-rub, it works.


----------



## eyota (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks, all. I"m still battling the puffiness and I'm guessing it will ease once I get my levels corrected. However, I'm super sensitive to meds so I've been babbbbyyy steps with that.

I was worried about a diuretic with thyroid meds, but when it's really bad and i have to look good at work, i did take one and it helped with no side effects, really. I don't think I want to do that every day as I'm sure that's not good for my system.

My theory is that since thyroid meds are made from sodium, that has had an effect on my electrolyte balance and since i'm on small replacement, my body is more hypo.

This certainly is quite the "thing" to manage, isn't it?


----------



## azblondie (Jun 19, 2013)

I was very puffy and bloated for about the first month after I started on my thyroid meds, and it stopped rather suddenly. I was blaming it on the hot weather, but it is still very hot here in Phoenix...

Drinking lots of water seems to help somewhat as well. I never tried the menthol cream trick, but I will remember it if the puffiness ever comes back!


----------



## eyota (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks...interesting tricks! I will certainly try a few of these--I did figure out that a little color to my skin or makeup with bronzing does help my face look a bit better and Prep H works for right under the eyes.

Az-did you start on a full dose or did you titrate up? Was the change in puffiness after you were either optimally treated or your dose was high enough or didn't it matter?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eyota said:


> Hi Everyone--
> 
> I was recently dxed as Hashi, but probably have been this way for a long time as previous TSH levels from my chart that I looked at after "official" diagnosis" have bounced between 2.5-6. They realized I was hashi after some other cervical disc problems a year ago.
> 
> ...


I do hope you are drinking plenty of water? Water is a natural diuretic. It is my humble opinion that you need to stay on course with your current Naturethroid and keep yourself busy.

You used to run; are you out there walking every day? Got to keep that body working so it works for you!

Also, low ferritin can cause a nervous reaction when taking thyroxine replacement. So, how is your ferritin?

I had my share of fat and puffy! So, I hear ya'!










Also, that is a very low dose of Naturethroid. How long have you been on that? What does your FREE T3 look like?

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

If you are at a bad place w/your med, you can be puffy. You sure can!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I want to echo what Andros wrote about getting out there and walking.

It'll make you feel better.....if only psychologically.


----------



## eyota (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks, everyone...the suggestions help. My dosage was just increased to a .75 grain (still little) but still struggling with all of the above and think I will until i get at a dose that actually replaces things, but I just can't tolerate more without it making me either super tired or edgy or both. I I"m still pretty much dragging myself around. People comment on how I look which is discouraging, and rude, but I know it's true. I'm a far cry from the "healthy" I used to be. although that's questionable that I was... 

I do walk, Andros, it's my sanity thing! I have noticed the nerve pain (from my neck injury) is actually a bit better, so I believe that all of my issues are connected.

I have a feeling this is gonna take a long time. On my next round they are also testing for RT3 to see if that is high as well and I will ask again for ferritin. It wasn't low last time (exactly mid range), but interestingly, my hemocrit was a little low, so will ask again.

Apparently, this stuff is not for sissies. If not for others stories that at first it was rough, I would have just stopped taking the meds altogether. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eyota said:


> Thanks, everyone...the suggestions help. My dosage was just increased to a .75 grain (still little) but still struggling with all of the above and think I will until i get at a dose that actually replaces things, but I just can't tolerate more without it making me either super tired or edgy or both. I I"m still pretty much dragging myself around. People comment on how I look which is discouraging, and rude, but I know it's true. I'm a far cry from the "healthy" I used to be. although that's questionable that I was...
> 
> I do walk, Andros, it's my sanity thing! I have noticed the nerve pain (from my neck injury) is actually a bit better, so I believe that all of my issues are connected.
> 
> ...


I am sooooooooooooooooooooo glad to hear that about your walking. Good for you!

Do get your ferritin checked.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Let us know about the rT3. You should have some but it should not be over the top.

Bear in mind that it takes time for the body to acclimate also. Especially when your Naturthroid is still in the titration stage.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs are definitely hypo.

I have experienced the puffy - hypo side effect and it's awful.

Once you get your labs in a better place you will feel and look better.

If you are not aware carbs make the body hold alot of water. If you cut your carbs while you are waiting for your labs to come in line - you may enjoy some water weight loss.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tsh needs to be towards 1. 
Free t3 3.5 or up
At least vit D i know has to be also towards top
U might still be hypo

I have exactly the same edema and swelling every time im hypo or hyper. But w hypo i gain "weight" (or water), can bearly walk, feel like in an astronaut suit. Also very tired, dry skin and hair, bad digestion, emotional, depressed, agressive. Ive been changing pills too, they all give me symptoms

[quote name='eyota']Hi bigfoot--I posted these on another thread--this was 3 weeks ago or so and I had been on synthroid for a few weeks.

TSH: 5.01 (.05-5) 
T4 Free 0.90 (0.70 - 1.85
T3 Free:2.8 (2.3 - 4.2)
Thyroid Antibodies: Positive for anti-TPO 
Hematocrit: (low but still WNL) 39.7 (35.0 - 47.0)
B12, C, Vit D all WNL but on the low side.

The edema is really just terrible. I'm trying to hang in there but I also feel a little overmedicated which is nuts considering I'm on a 1/4 grain. I'm also becoming very emotional which is not like me. I'm going to see if I can get an Rt3 and adrenal lab done.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Have you tried to go gluten free? Gluten will bloat you up so quickly! Especially since you have hashi.


----------



## Annaekv (Sep 25, 2013)

Was wondering how the bloating is now since it has been a couple months? I too am battling postpartum hypothyroidism and am very bloated. Seems that since delivery of my son I have just stayed "as is".. tons of adema and no weight loss. I tried 3 different meds levothyroxin, armour, and generic t3 none worked for me and actually made me worse. I will be starting naturethoid tomorrow along with a different t3. I am hoping I at least get a small change if not a huge one!
Are you still on naturethoid?


----------



## eyota (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Anna-

I still was having tons of problems (also tried 3 meds) and trying to increases dosages made me either feel super hyper (wow, ick) or more bloated and even more hypo and rotten, so my endo and I pulled back and decided to work on my adrenals, low iron, low B12 and low D first and THEN try meds. I did better on naturethroid than other meds, but straight t3 made me weirdly REALLY tired which he indicated is telling of other issues. I still don't know my reverse t3.

I feel better for sure on the adrenal support than I did on thyroid, but we are taking it slowly. I do need thyroid meds as my free's are still pretty low and I do continue to have other hypo symptoms (weight gain especially which I'm tired of--I used to be really fit). I am waiting until after the beginning of the year to start that again as this fall I needed to be "on my game" somewhat as I teach at a University and fall is brutal for me.

I seem to be very sensitive to salt in general--eat salt and I bloat up. Oh, I also am gluten free entirely and simple carbs I try to avoid. That has made some difference as well. I am realizing I've been hypo and out of whack for so long this is gonna take quite a bit of time and it will be more complex than I'd hoped. No "just take a pill" for me.

I'm not sure if that helps? It does take time, and I'm prepared to try again and this time give it a few good months since I know it will take at least that, but needed other things to be in place first.

I sense this is gonna be a haul.  I hear your frustration. Silly little gland.

Eyota


----------

